
Apple won’t force developers to let users opt out of tracking until next year - egb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/03/apple-delay-ios-14-privacy-ad-tracking/
======
AnonHP
What a bummer! As an iOS user, I was eagerly looking forward to this feature,
wanting to tell others about it and how the upgrade to iOS 14 would be worth
it just to clearly expose apps that want to track users.

I already have ad tracking limited in my settings (Settings->Privacy->Limit Ad
Tracking), but that was something I had to explicitly turn on, and there’s no
notice on which apps use the ID for advertising.

------
karmakaze
That's a hard to parse title. How about:

"Apple won’t require apps to let users opt out of tracking until next year"

Apple doesn't force what developers do, only what gets permitted into the app
store.

------
egb
most conversation seems to be here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366731)

